

The Professor Who Chases Financial Bubbles - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703447104575118070057646044.html

======
noelchurchill
_And he continued to flex his forecasting muscles, looking for certain
"fingerprints" in market prices that help him identify bubbles. While there's
lots of complex math behind it, one key pattern is essentially this: periods
of unsustainable growth, in which the growth rate is itself accelerating,
punctuated by waves of panicky selling. Key elements are the "positive
feedback" generated by optimistic investors pushing the price ever higher into
bubble territory even as more pessimistic investors produce waves of selling.
In the midst of this tug of war, there's an accelerated development of the
bubble._

The number of dollars being created by the fed?

------
MaysonL
non-paywalled link:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870344710457511...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703447104575118070057646044.html?mod=WSJ_latestheadlines)

~~~
fierarul
Still doesn't work for me.

